# Euro millions lotto?



## tijax (May 20, 2015)

I am living in Spain and want to set up a syndicate with some friends to buy euro millions lotto tickets on line. We are looking to buying them one year in advance, 2 draws a week.

Does anybody have any experience in this, if so please I'd be grateful if you could share any advice on how to do it.


----------



## The Quilt (Aug 19, 2015)

I do it online at lottery.ie......I don't know if that'll work for you also be aware that in some countries,including Spain,a small percentage is taken as a tax on your winnings.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The tax is 20% on all prizes over €2,500 which is witheld before you receive it.

Not that I have any personal experience of this, unfortunately. We won the princely sum of €19.60 in last night's draw, but won't let it change our lives.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I use http://www.loteriasyapuestas.es/en to purchase online. You can buy in advance but I am not sure if you can buy as long as a year.


----------



## tijax (May 20, 2015)

I managed to get registered with loteriasypuestas.es but when it came to trying to buy 52 draws with the same numbers I couldn't see on the play page an option for that. it could be that after you choose numbers it'll take you to another page. I'll try again. 

Yes you are right 20% tax!!! EEKS. That's alot, times like this I wish I had UK residency. I hear if you make the big win they check the validity of residency from your utility bills, bank statements and poll tax. 
Does anyone have a syndicate agreement translated into Spanish they could pass on please.

Thanks for your replies, good luck everyone


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tijax said:


> Yes you are right 20% tax!!! EEKS. That's alot, times like this I wish I had UK residency. I hear if you make the big win they check the validity of residency from your utility bills, bank statements and poll tax.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I don't have an issue with the tax myself, I think it's a good way of raising tax without actually hurting anyone, and the fact that it's witheld before you get the money means people can't evade paying it. If I bought a ticket for €2 and won €100M I'd still be left with €80M I didn't have the day before, without doing any work for it. It's better than taxing earned income more highly, I think.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

tijax said:


> I managed to get registered with loteriasypuestas.es but when it came to trying to buy 52 draws with the same numbers I couldn't see on the play page an option for that. it could be that after you choose numbers it'll take you to another page. I'll try again.
> 
> Yes you are right 20% tax!!! EEKS. That's alot, times like this I wish I had UK residency. I hear if you make the big win they check the validity of residency from your utility bills, bank statements and poll tax.
> Does anyone have a syndicate agreement translated into Spanish they could pass on please.
> ...


Yes, it is on the next page after you press continue. You can also see your subscriptions from your account page.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> tijax said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you are right 20% tax!!! EEKS. That's alot, times like this I wish I had UK residency. I hear if you make the big win they check the validity of residency from your utility bills, bank statements and poll tax.
> ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

gus-lopez said:


> Lynn R said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but what's more galling is that when you start giving away money to family you are required , as the giver, to pay 35% "gift tax" on it. It comes under "inheritance & gift tax" it is the same law covers both.
> ...


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

They can't keep their greedy paws off anything.


----------

